# sárga szoba



## Zsanna

Szervusztok!

Hallottátok már a *sárga szoba* kifejezést? (Pl. Bezárták a sárga szobába.)
Jól rémlik nekem, hogy a "bolondok háza" valamiféle szinonímája?


----------



## AndrasBP

"Bolondok háza" értelemben én csak a "sárga ház" kifejezést ismerem.


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi, András, így már nekem is jobban hangzik. 
(Itt látszik, hogy mit tesznek az emberrel a rossz fordítások...)


----------



## francisgranada

Nekem sincs tapasztalatom se (közvetett se közvetlen ) a _sárga szobá_val. De a _sárga ház_ kifejezét se nagyon ismerem. Mivel függ össze a név ? (Ha jól emlékszem, a régi kassai bolondkorház inkább fehér vagy szürke színű volt.)


----------



## AndrasBP

A "sárgaház" kifejezés a budai zöldövezetben található lipótmezei elmegyógyintézet színéből ered, valószínűleg kimondottan budapesti nyelvhasználat, de ennek én nem voltam tudatában 

http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lipótmező

Ezzel egyenértékű a "lipót", pl.:

Bevitték a sárgaházba. = Bevitték Lipótra.

Ezek Bp.-en közismertek, de nyilván Kassán nem, és Zsanna, ugye szegedi vagy, nem meglepő, hogy ott sem.


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi, András - ez érdekes volt.
A kifejezés ismert Szegeden is.  
(Csak elsőnek nem jöttem rá, hogy a "sárga szoba" miért nem hangzik jól.)  

Kicsit utánanéztem én is és láttam ilyet (ami viszont nekem is új volt), hogy _sárga lapja van_ (itt az idegbeteg címszó alatt).


----------



## franknagy

"Sárga ház" _oroszul_ a bolondokháza.


----------



## AndrasBP

***Oroszul a "жёлтый **дом" valóban bolondokházát jelent, tehát lehet, hogy a magyar kifejezésben a "lipótin" kívül más is közrejátszik.*


----------



## franknagy

A bolondokháza helyett *"gumiszoba, gumidominó"* kifejezés is használatos.
*A szabadlábon levő bolond*ról azt is szokták mondani, hogy *sallerozzák a gumiszobáját*. Ez egy biciklis kifejezés: a lyukas bicikligumira szokták ráégetni régen a *saller* nevű tapaszt, ezért van köze a gumihoz. (Manapság ráragasztják a foltot a lyukas gumibelsőre).


----------



## Zsanna

Frank, így jöhetett össze tényleg a helytelen kifejezés! *Sárga*ház - gumi*szoba*. 
Ráadásul a témakör is azonos.


----------

